# Raymarine users



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Enjoy the convenience of wireless connectivity while onboard your boat! With Navionics Plotter Sync, you can now use your Navionics Boating mobile app to connect your Raymarine to Navionics servers wirelessly. Starting with Navionics Boating version 7.1 for iPhone and iPad, you can:
Activate your Navionics+.
Download new coverage areas and updates to Navionics+ and Navionics Updates.
Download updates to Platinum+ and HotMaps Platinum cards.
Enhance your SonarCharts on any device just by uploading your sonar logs.

What you need:
A Raymarine multifunction display: a, c, and e Series equipped with Wi-Fi from 2011 using LightHouse II R10 software
A new Navionics+ card or any Navionics Updates, Platinum+, HotMaps Platinum card with Freshest Data active
A Navionics Boating app on iPad or iPhone with active Chart Updates for the same region as your Navionics card

The simple one-time activation process includes helpful on-screen prompts. Afterwards, you connect your mobile to your Raymarine Wi-Fi network and everything will happen automatically.


----------

